
The Fat Vs Lean Debate - jfi
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2010/05/the-fat-vs-lean-debate.html
======
nkeating
I think it depends on what type of company you are starting... For any web-
based startup, the lean route is the obvious choice (especially if you think
you have an idea that will blow up)

